# How do you insert an image?



## EccentricGentleman (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm very new here, I joined to get help with my world-building and I want to upload images of my map to get some feedback. But when I tried it asked me for the URL and the image is not online, just on my PC.
What do I do?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 14, 2013)

You can first upload your image to the *Gallery* function on these forums. I can also use any of these other options to place your art online:


Google Drive
Google+
Facebook
Dropbox
Deviant Art
Tumblr

I use Google Drive, Google+ and facebook mostly.  You would then right-click on the uploaded image, select "Copy Image URL", then post it here.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 14, 2013)

You should find the following instructions helpful:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/2045-how-use-images-your-posts.html


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Nov 29, 2017)

The above link to instructions for posting images has an error for me. I'm used to referring to it when wanting to post an image, but maybe I'll recall enough to do it...


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 29, 2017)

That link points to the thread with instructions for how to do it using the old forum software. I don't know if a new set of instructions are available yet, but it looks like you got it sorted for now. I'll see about putting another set of instructions together before the end of the day.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, it was different, but not difficult. It's basically this now:


Click on Media.
Click on Add Media.
Follow the on-screen steps to appropriately categorize and upload your image. (Maybe these steps could be listed in the set of instructions you post, but I found them self-explanatory.)

Once the image is uploaded, on the page for the image, copy either the "Share BB Code" field or the "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code" field and paste into your post.
Preview to make sure it looks right.

Maybe this will help someone.
Hmm, lists are messed up...? Or maybe it didn't like that the "Share BB Code" text has BB Code in it, which may have messed up the list...


----------

